
Explore JFK case files with OCR and entity extraction (2017) - bufbupa
https://jfk-demo.azurewebsites.net/#/
======
bufbupa
Source Code:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/AzureSearch_JFK_Files](https://github.com/Microsoft/AzureSearch_JFK_Files)

Blog Post:
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/machinelearning/2017/11/...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/machinelearning/2017/11/15/gain-
insights-into-the-jfk-files-with-azure-search-and-cognitive-services/)

